# Cable Spool High-Top Bar Table



## Phipcicle (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello All,
Finally got around to a cable spool project I've had in my head for quite some time, see pics. I work for a company where I have an endless supply of practically new large (42"-47" dia. x 27"-30" tall) wooden cable spools. I made a high-top bar table with the original ACME Packer company logo, only die-hard Green Bay Packer fan may know what ACME is. ACME was the company that put up the money for the GB Packers. Used company decal machine to generate logo, then put down logo, stained, removed decal, then varnished. Anyways, just wondering what people thought. Also I have a co-worker wanting to buy a recently completed unfinished table I have. I made another one for fun. Any thoughts on worth? Takes a couple hours, about $35 material.. 

GO PACK!!!


----------



## sheperd80 (Nov 12, 2013)

How did you adhere the logo, and how did you apply the stain? I never thought stain could be stopped from bleeding under.

Looks great, nicely done!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phipcicle (Feb 27, 2015)

The logo decal I'd describe as a sticker; white film with laminating film applied to back (very sticky stuff). Attached it to the table top, removed everything but the wanted lettering then used a cloth to apply stain being careful not to go crazy slopping the stuff on. There was a small amount of 'bleeding', see pic.. To me it added a little character. I also added a drop shadow to the lettering using a wood burning burn pen..


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice table. I'm not sure my wife would let me have a table like that. She's not much of a Cheese Head like I am.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice table there!!! I say around 150 dollars for a selling price.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice table. And as a Packer fan who didn't know about the ACME trivia, I appreciate the lesson 

(I've only been cheering for them since early 90's.)


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Good job on the spool table. 
I used to call on plants that made these spools back in the '80's. There was a lot involved in the making of the spools. 
They could make one from start to finish in about 25 minutes. They were very heavy because the lumber was green.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Tell me, how did you enjoy last year's NFC championship game?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great looking spool table, but IMO it is missing drinks & snacks on the top! Have seen similar tables selling for about $200, but do negotiate (or trade) on the value. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

how do you do away with the pronged nuts ?


----------



## Phipcicle (Feb 27, 2015)

Not quite sure what you mean by "pronged nuts". That said there are thru-bolts that run the length of the spool, they connect both flanges and are in compression. The thru-bolts protruded out (not flush with flat surface on one side) only about 0.125", so I simply tapped the 1x6 down with a block and a hammer.. Hope that clarified..


----------



## Phipcicle (Feb 27, 2015)

Mort said:


> Tell me, how did you enjoy last year's NFC championship game?


Not as much as the beat down the Pack put on Seattle this past Sunday...


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

Very creative...


----------

